# Show Time In So. Cal.



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

The Los Angeles Pigeon Club would like to invite you and your family to join us on September 16th at Irvine Regional Park.This is a huge park with big old oak trees for shade.You do not have to have pigeons to attend.There is a nominal parking fee to enter the park.You do not have to be a club member to enter birds, enjoy the free catered lunch.or otherwise enjoy this,what has become a true family day and pigeon show in the park.bird entries taken from 11:00 till noon. the show generally runs till approximately 3:30 pm Please keep in mind that this show is for birds born and banded this year 2007.YA ALL COME .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

See you there, George!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'll be there too. Terry and George, I know you both by sight, but won't recognize any other PT members. I'd love to meet any PT folks that come to the show. I'm an older woman with a long gray ponytail and wear glasses. I'll be with the Domestic Show Flight group so look for me in that area. George, I know you will be near the Saddle Homers and Terry, is there any place you tend to gravitate to?

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> I'll be there too. Terry, is there any place you tend to gravitate to?
> 
> Margaret


Naw .. I'll find you and George and Fallenweeble and perhaps any other P-T members that I have met. I will be wearing jeans and either a white T-shirt with a Muscovy on it that says Muscovies Rule or a light blue T-shirt with a Dawn (dish soap) logo on the front and Duck Rescue Network on the back or a Lily Sanctuary shirt (parrots) or a Terry's Frillbacks Lake Forest shirt .. kinda depends on if/when I get the washing done and what shirt might be poop free on Sunday  Also considering showing up with a duck, but that might make for a long day  .

Margaret and George .. Margaret already knows that I am bringing her a homer to take home .. might have one for you, too, George .. think the owner is in Vista. If you two will transport these homers back home, it's greatly appreciated! Both these birds are welcome back home .. we just need to get them there.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure sounds like a lot of fun, guys and gals!

Anyone taking pictures???

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Anyone taking pictures???
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


Yep .. me for sure, and probably others too.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wish I could make it but please take plenty of pictures for us.

If you see Debbie (UPCD) please tell her hello and that we miss her on the forum.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> If you see Debbie (UPCD) please tell her hello and that we miss her on the forum.


Will do! Rena e-mailed me that Debbie and her family will be at the show.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pageant Of Pigeons*

*Well the young bird show is over so now we start to get ready for the Pageant of Pigeons November 15,16,17 to be held at the National Orange Show Fairgrounds,in San Bernardino,California*GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*JUST WANT TO LET THOSE THAT ARE ENTERING SADDLE HOMERS BE SURE TO ENTER THEM AS SADDLE HOMERS THAT WAY THEY WILL NOT GET MIXED IN WITH THE RACING HOMERS* .GEORGE


----------

